# funny nubian pic



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

So here is a few pics of my year old nubian doe trying to make sure my wiltshire lamb knows who is boss! Took one photo from when she was coming down from a jump and the ears are still up in the air....funny huh...


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Hahahahaha, that is so cute! The sheep seems unphased lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like the sheep is saying...really? What's up with YOU?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The sheep in the first picture looks like he's saying "What the" ! :ROFL:
Too funny , love it


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's so cute!
Does your doe have a precocious udder? Just curious.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi - yes lamb unphased! I am not sure what a precocious udder is? She got asecond in the show and he seemed to think her udder was okay? Be interested to know what one is?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Young does sometimes develop a "precocious udder" before they ever kid. This is a good thing, as it usually mean they come from really great milk lines (aka, dam was a good producer, etc.), and it's also usually the really healthy ones that get it.

The only downside is that occasionally they can learn to self suck, since there's no kids to nurse for them, but I think that's fairly rare, though we had one that did. 

I just wondered since she's a yearling, I didn't think she'd have kidded yet.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Shes cute!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh! No not a precocious udder. She is actually 17 months old and had kids early! Photo attached. They are now nearly four months old and have found good homes


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Aw, so sweet!  She just looked really young.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I was quite worried about her kidding as she is quite small for her age but wouldn't you know it ! No probs - she did soooo well. I wasn't even there for the kidding! She showed no signs! All the signs of kidding about a month prior! Anyway, I came home to two kids all dried off and Hadassah looking like she had been a mum for forever!!! Clever doe!!!!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Kids have been rehomed for about a month now and I am milking Hadassah once a day


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I love the name Haddassah! 
May I ask are you Jewish?


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi, no not jewish - am christian but find all my goat names in the bible


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Selah123 said:


> Hi, no not jewish - am christian but find all my goat names in the bible


That's cool, I am too.


----------

